# Help us out?



## moe (Jan 8, 2010)

so this is for a school project in psych for a good grade 

it would really help us out if you guys would watch the video once without skipping ahead or back and without pausing it.
after watching it, look at the description details on the right side of the page.
please follow these exact directions.,<3 <3 <3 thanks
-peace.


----------



## moe (Jan 8, 2010)

wow, after writing that thread above, i forgot to add the link!!haha

here it is:




p.s. don't criticize about how crappy it is .


----------



## steelcitybrew (Jan 8, 2010)

either im missing something, or this video is not subliminal messaging.
Its not subliminal if you can consciously see the message your trying to convey.

does it say gold? 

I had to do a project like this years ago when I was in college for advertising and communications media, except it was a poster and had a _hidden_ message.

I personally dont believe in it.


----------



## finn (Jan 8, 2010)

The ball is puppies!

...I don't think that is the way to make subliminal messages.


----------

